# Шум в ушах и дискомфорт в грудном отделе позвоночника



## Жанна 2008 (14 Дек 2007)

Добрый день,
Мне 24года, сидячая работа, но пытаюсь компенсировать тренировками в спорт зале после работы, минимум 3раза в неделю, и вообще отрываться от стула хотя бы раз в 2часа для растяжки.
Изначально я много тренировалась  в т.ч. с большими весами присед с штангой 40-50кг. Cпина была прямая без всяких усилий, регулярные тренировки отлично укрепляли мышечный корсет, и держать спину прямо было натурально.
После травмы в районе таза бедерной кости (поясница) в декабре 2006г, около полу года не могла тренировать мышцы пресса, т.к. при любых упражнениях на пресс «стреляло» в позвоночник.  По поводу травмы никуда не обращалась, ждала пока пройдет сама, и дождалась:
Одними из первых появились боли во время сна на боку, приучила себя спать так только чтобы не на боку.  Вскоре появился шум в ушах, особенно в правом. Шум в ушах с утра особенно «бодрит»  громкими пульсирующими звуками сразу после подъема, а в течении дня «просто гул» в ушах.
Спину держать без усилий больше не получается, при приложении усилий огромный дискомфорт в районе лопаток и грудного отдела позвоночника, и немного шеи.  Боли пока нет, но чувствую скоро будет. Все время хочется, повисеть, потянуться плечом по диагонали вверх, или еще куда, при этом «похрустывая» позвоночником, и даже по-моему ребрами, и лопатками. 
Тренировки продолжаю, но стараюсь избегать всякой весовой нагрузки на позвоночник. Усиленно качаю пресс, спину, но пока ничего не помогает.
По результатам рентгена установлено: Остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника. Диспластический правосторонний сколиоз 2ст. (копия прикреплена)
Невролог прописал лечение:
ЛФК, мануальную терапию, и капельницу Cavintoni 4мл в/в на 200мл физ-р №10, медленно.
Подскажите капельница то зачем? И вообще, такое лечится  и как жить дальше?
Заранее благодарю!
С уважением,
Жанна


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Дек 2007)

травма чего была - таза или бедренной кости? или тазобедренного сустава? приведите медицинское заключение.
какая-нибудь связь есть между началом головокружения, шумом в ушах и травмой шейного отдела позвоночника, переутомлением?
как обслдовали шею? 

P.S. кавинтон улучшает кровоснабжение по сосудам головного мозга,Ю таким образом может влиять на головокружение и шум в ушах.


----------



## Жанна 2008 (17 Дек 2007)

Травма (скорее всего) таза бедерной кости, ближе к позвоночнику, т.к. с травмой к докторам не ходила, медицинского заключения нет, а сама не сильно разобралась, что именно травмировала.  Но "стреляло" прилично, даже обуваться было проблематично.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (17 Дек 2007)

нужно сделать УЗДГ сосудов шеи и рентген  пояснично-крестцового отдела. это для начала.


----------



## Жанна 2008 (18 Дек 2007)

УЗИ сосудов шеи -делала, все в норме. А вот рентген пояснично-крестцового отдела пока нет, там пока/уже не болит.  Рентген необходим для уточнения травмы бедренной кости?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (18 Дек 2007)

вы вообще неправильно формулируете, что это у Вас за травма. я так полагаю, что просто копчика или крестца.да, необходимо уточнить, может быть был перелом.

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
кавинтон капаете?


----------



## Жанна 2008 (19 Дек 2007)

Я сама не поняла, что за травма была. Перелом наверное бы почуствовала, а у меня были только болевые ощущения при подъеме ног или скручивание корпуса, и то само прошло примерно за 4месяца (всего то!).  Стоит сейчас тратить время на врача, когда уже/пока все прошло и не "стреляет"?  Или это может быть связано с шумом в ушах, и остеохондрозом и склиозом 2ст?

Кавинтон пока не капаю, вычитала на Вашем форуме, что кому то вообще не помогло, так что откладываю до последнего.  Пока только тренировки с усиленным укреплением мышц корпуса.


----------

